# Trapping Enemies



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

_"The Sierra Club considers body-gripping, restraining and killing traps and snares to be ecologically indiscriminate and unnecessarily inhumane and therefore opposes their use." _

This official statement found on its website notes that the Sierra Club recognizes the rights of indigenous people under federal law and treaties in the taking of wildlife.

I guess the rest of us "foreigners" are expected to get our approved fur from indigenous folks. That would make it all better.

To view the Sierra Club board of Directors memo, go to http://www.sierraclub.org/policy/conservation/Trapping-Wildlife.pdf


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What a bunch of brain dead hippies...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope these people have problems from raccoons, beavers and all other nuisance animals. Maybe then they will figure out trappers are a good thing.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't even know what the sierra club is.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Just more people banding together to infringe on our rights.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Ive heard these things about the seirra club before. Im always careful when Im out shopping as Ive seen thier name stamped on everything from food products to camping gear. I like to make sure when I buy something that none of my money is going to a cause that I dont support.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you for that Hellbilly. I was hope there was more sportsmen/women paying attention to that kind of thing. I've watched who I buy since the 70's.


----------

